# Are your Release 3 cases "incomplete"???



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I just got a set of release 3 T-Jet 500's. This box has two red Corvettes(different glass), two gold '64 Polara's (different glass), and two black Cougars( one with black glass, one with blue).
The X/T set is "incomplete", too......two red '55 Nomads(different glass), two '55 Chevy's(different glass), and two orange Firebirds with different glass.
Anybody know if this is a common occurence???

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

And then depression set in. Didn't Motorcitytoyz say they haven't noticed that happening? Could have been worse. Twelve of the same car would be really bad. Maybe it's random random packaging. For collectors this will suck. At least with R2 they were upfront and listed all 70 variations. Now it looks like they drop the clam but still have two paint jobs with two window colors. Still a total of 48. No mention yet of different colored chassis. 

The racer in me says where's the Ford GT? No track cars this time around. That will leave plenty of money to get the Scalemaster GT40.

The iwheels really puzzle me. Looks to me like a bunch of iwheels and white thunders that have already been released. No changes at all.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Seems to me it might just be a way to get people to buy more cars. There are a lot of guys that have to have one of each. I did that when I was collecting Hotwheels. But Mattel got carried away with their variations and I stopped Hotwheels altogether. Sure hope AW doesn't do the same thing. It's bad enough we get the same cars just in different colors, but now we get the same cars with different glass. Sure glad I stopped trying to have one of every car made. Now I just buy what I like. 

Jerry


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

One would have hoped that if a case was to contain two of the same car, at least it would be the two different body colors, not just a window difference.
This all goes back to the marketing stategy we beat to death last month. Why would I (or anyone) buy a case if I don't know what's in it?
That's a big reason I did not start to collect the AW cars. I love the bodies and the contribution to the hobby, but I dislike the marketing.

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob, I ordered a case from Motorcity and a master of each from someone else. I'm sure I'll have extras of the cars you need, I'll swap ya even up for yours.
Ed


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Thanks Ed,
I'll go to work at the hobby shop tomorrow and make sure I know exactly which ones I need.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I've seen on ebay, the following: Black 55 nomad with red glass,lime 55 chevy with red glass,71 red camaro with red glass,71 grey gtx w red glass,71 charger goldyellow with red glass and the blue chrome firebird w/red glass.Have also seen all of these with the dark colored glass


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

On the t-jets i've seen the following in ebay,64 white GTO with blue glass,68 black cougar with blue glass and the dodge 330 with blue glass.And it seems they also come with the dark glass


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The white/blue GTO sounds like a cool combo.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It does look good.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I like the black cougar with the blue but it appears that someone bought them.The seller had two as being available and now the listing is gone.That's what i get for not buying it when i saw it yesterday


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I have only opened a few master cases but the ones I have opened contained one of each color - 6 different cars in two different colors. Most of them had the dark smoked windows. Infact, I have only found 2 Blue windowed 64 Dodge and not any of the red window Xtractions....Mine shipment was mostly commons which is fine by me.
Too many variations makes for confusion and unhappy customers.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I seen a pic of the orange 55 with red glass, looks sweet.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rawafx said:


> I just got a set of release 3 T-Jet 500's. This box has two red Corvettes(different glass), two gold '64 Polara's (different glass), and two black Cougars( one with black glass, one with blue).
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "Rawafx"
> Winston-Salem, NC


Bob, 
I had the same thing happen with the release 2 T-Jets. A pair of the same colored bodies, one with black windshield, the other had the red windshield. Six pairs of twins with different colored eyes. This was in a sealed inner to boot so it wasn't the retailer playing around. :freak: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I agree...*



win43 said:


> *snip*
> Sure glad I stopped trying to have one of every car made. *Now I just buy what I like. *
> 
> Jerry


Yes indeedy.....
Buy what you like and race them all!!!

Scott


----------



## Pancake (Jun 7, 2000)

I received an email reply from Round2's sales that said my order was being processed but that they could not guarantee that I would get 1 car of each color when I ordered 12 since the cases were randomly packed so it would seem that the window color issue is going to mess things up a bit. I'm really only interested in on of each color and it will suck if I have to end up buying a couple of extras just to get the missing car or two.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just received my second shipment of R3 slot cars from AW and so far all the cases are mixed packed - most have two of the same color of one car and one blue or red window is included on one of them. 
Most of my cases are missing the same cars so making it hard to complete sets....even for me. Maybe some other dealers/buyers will list there extra cars that they seem to be getting and we can all get together and make complete sets by trading with one another....I am needing (20) Red Corvette, (20) Salmon 63 Dodge and (5) Green Corvettes from Tjets.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

When you get your case, let me know what car you need. If i have what you need, we could do a swap....Just trying to help out....Thanks


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

R2 says on their page that they are leaving it up to us to figure out what cars are rare. (they did it on purpose, me thinks)

I wonder if Tom knows that his decision to make some cars rare will have the effect of fattening some* sellers wallets when these cars are sold for 20, 25, 30, 35, 40 each?


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't tell Tom or then we'll have to buy those rare cars from him.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Jeff, I got 6 red vettes with smoked glass, I'll trade for any tjets with blue glass, I also need an orange 55 chevy with red glass, and the white #11 in red glass.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

AutoFest might be an excellent opportunity for people to swap out extras and needs. With MotorCity Toyz, Slot Car J, Mr. Coney, HO Cars, AutoWorld, etc being there chances are best to get a completed set then. Maybe start a needs and wants thread like Jeff was doing and square up there, save on postage and swing deals for other stuff as well?

Mark:thumbsup:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> AutoFest might be an excellent opportunity for people to swap out extras and needs. With MotorCity Toyz, Slot Car J, Mr. Coney, HO Cars, AutoWorld, etc being there chances are best to get a completed set then. Maybe start a needs and wants thread like Jeff was doing and square up there, save on postage and swing deals for other stuff as well?
> 
> Mark


Mark, you are always thinking :thumbsup: ............*AutoFest ! *


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I read this thread and just shake my head. What a nightmare for buyer and seller. If I am going to spend my money, I'd like to know what I'm going to get.

Joe


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> AutoFest might be an excellent opportunity for people to swap out extras and needs. With MotorCity Toyz, Slot Car J, Mr. Coney, HO Cars, AutoWorld, etc being there chances are best to get a completed set then. Maybe start a needs and wants thread like Jeff was doing and square up there, save on postage and swing deals for other stuff as well?
> 
> Mark:thumbsup:


Or better yet, the manufacturer could pack complete sets in cases!! What a concept!!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just got my cases from MCT (XT's and TO's, thanks a lot, Jeff!) and they had all 12 colors. The XT's have the smoked glass, as did the TO's except for the platinum Torino and salmon 330, which have blue glass.

The XT Charger stocker takes a cue from the Chevelle stocker with the curled-up, tail-down look, while the GTX is jacked so high in the rear.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 7, 2000)

*Release 3 arrived*

Well my fears were unfounded as I received the release 3 cars and i-Wheels and I received 2 of each color just like I wanted. I didn't have time to check the window colors but at least the colors are right.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*AW R3 cars needed.....*



sethndaddy said:


> Jeff, I got 6 red vettes with smoked glass, I'll trade for any tjets with blue glass, I also need an orange 55 chevy with red glass, and the white #11 in red glass.


 
Sethndaddy, I have not found any other blue glass cars other than the two I emailed you about. I am still shipping cases out as my orders keep rolling in....I have another shipment coming in later today and I will let you know.

Jeff


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

lenny said:


> Or better yet, the manufacturer could pack complete sets in cases!! What a concept!!!


It was just an attempt (obviously weak ) to perhaps partly solve the problem.


----------

